# HCigar VT200 Battery concern



## AlphaDog (8/6/16)

I noticed that my dna 200 mod has gone from approximately 45% battery power to 13% in 2 or 3 vapes. Im concerned that it's on its way out. When i plug it in to charge, i can see that all 3 cells are balanced with maybe a 0.01 volt difference, so they are discharging evenly. Maybe its because im vaping at 70w with a 0.45ohm build?

If the battery is on its last legs, where in SA can I get a replacement battery?

Thanks!


----------



## Clouds4Days (8/6/16)

Hi bud im not sure what battery you running but its probably a lipo i presume.
You can buy lipo batteries from any radio control shop. The plug might be diffrent so you can check if they sell the same connecion at the hobby store or alternatively cut the connection of your old battery and solder them onto your new one.
(Please note i have not done this before for ecig mods but i have used lipos in my rc days so im talking based on experience from that)


----------



## AlphaDog (9/6/16)

Yeah, it's a Lipo battery. I charged it up lastnight and will monitor it. Thanks man, I'll check out the hobby shops


----------



## AlphaDog (9/9/16)

Anyone know where I can buy a replacement battery in SA? Its only charging to 54% now so it definitely needs to be swapped out...


----------



## kev mac (9/9/16)

AlphaDog said:


> Anyone know where I can buy a replacement battery in SA? Its only charging to 54% now so it definitely needs to be swapped out...


I bought one online just Google it there were many places selling them.


----------



## AlphaDog (9/9/16)

kev mac said:


> I bought one online just Google it there were many places selling them.


Thanks for the reply. I did google it and saw that shipping batteries was prohibited... where did you buy it from?


----------



## kev mac (9/9/16)

AlphaDog said:


> Thanks for the reply. I did google it and saw that shipping batteries was prohibited... where did you buy it from?


I'm from the u.s. and if I remember correctly it was my vapor store.com BTW my hcigar vt200 has given me no end of trouble and I have just about given up on it.Eventually I'm going to look into a relo or something w/ 18650s


----------



## AlphaDog (9/9/16)

Ah ok. Getting batteries shipped to South Africa is a bit difficult... so I'm not sure how to proceed and am gutted that my VT200 won't be usable for much longer...


----------



## kev mac (9/9/16)

AlphaDog said:


> Ah ok. Getting batteries shipped to South Africa is a bit difficult... so I'm not sure how to proceed and am gutted that my VT200 won't be usable for much longer...


I would like to help you but between the regulations and tariffs I've given up on mailing to S.A.


----------



## AlphaDog (9/9/16)

kev mac said:


> I would like to help you but between the regulations and tariffs I've given up on mailing to S.A.


Yeah, no worries! Will keep searching.


----------



## incredible_hullk (9/9/16)

check www.rc-king.co.za used to use them during my rc flying days and carry wide variety of batteries


----------



## AlphaDog (9/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> check www.rc-king.co.za used to use them during my rc flying days and carry wide variety of batteries


Thanks. Will give them a call. The battery dimensions are non standard, so I will see if they can assist me.


----------



## Clouds4Days (9/9/16)

Was just about to say the same thing.
You can get lipo batteries from any hobby store. Connectors should be the same but just take your old battery so you can compare.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlphaDog (27/5/17)

Just to tie this one off, and to anyone who has a VT200, I managed to source a Turnigy 1000mah battery from Hobbymania.co.za. The guy at the store was awesome, he dremmelled out one of the notches inside the battery housing of the mod to make it fit, soldered the original cables from old battery onto new battery and it's working well now. Busy charging it up...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

